# VivExotic LX36 3 Tier



## ryzzzza (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone used this or something similar? I've never seen an assembled one but i would worry it doesn't look sturdy enough, especially depending what you have in your vivs!

If anyone's even used the 2, 3 or 4 tier let me know how it was, really interested in getting a tiered viv! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I was going to buy a few stacks and asked the same question everyone had praise for the viv exotic. The cheapest for these if

Buy Viv Exotic Stackable Vivariums at Great Discounted Prices from Swell Reptiles

How ever I am getting a few stacks made to measure and they have worked out cheaper, plus this fells work is beautiful he's a member on here


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

this is from the vivexotic website:
Vivexotic Stackable Vivariums

I have a stack of three VX36s
Their website mentions that the VX can be stacked 3x high and the LX can go to 4x high (somewhere, can't find it, it might be in the assembly instructions?), anyway the photo in that link above is 3x VXs high

My stack of 3x VX36s has some pretty chunky heavy branches in for my 2011 Boas.

And this is the Hersham Reptile Centre (upstairs in Surrey Pet Supplies) ... lots of photos of VX48s and EX and MODX vivs all of which are stacked:
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/hersham-reptile-centre.html

example, all of these on the RIGHT are VX48s (left is AX on top of some VX):
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Hersham-Reptile-Centre/Large/Centre-13.jpg


----------

